# Problème de compilation de kde

## yoyo

J'ai réinstallé Gentoo 1.4RC2 et lors de la compilation de kde j'ai le message d'erruer suivant :

```
!!!ERROR : kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1 failed.

!!!Function kde_src_compile, Line 117, Exitcode 2

!!!died running emake, kde_src_compile_make
```

Mes flags sont-ils trop agressifs ou les sources downloadées sont -elles vérolées??

Merci de votre aide

----------

## px

faut peut-etre upgrader le portage et refaire un emerge sync apres. Sinon post tes flags.

----------

## yoyo

 *px wrote:*   

> faut peut-etre upgrader le portage et refaire un emerge sync apres. Sinon post tes flags.

 

J'ai fait une installe complète, donc emerge sync puis emerge -u world.

Portage n'est pas mis à jour avec emerge -u world ???

Sinon, mes flags sont les suivants : "-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe".

----------

## groutchopok

non tes flags sont bon.

t'aurais même pu ajouter "-fomit-frame-pointer"

ça doit pas être tes flags qui sont la cause de ton problème de compilation...

Je n'ai e uaucun problème avec ceux-là...mais il est vrai que j'ai pas installé qt et kde.

----------

## px

refait un emerge kdeaddons et post un peu plus du message d'erreur pour bien voir le message d'erreur, c peut-etre un probleme de lib.

ton "-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe" le -O3 tu as bien mis un O comme dans olivier et non un zero? je pense que c'est bon si tu es arrivé jusque la dans le process d'install mais on ne sait jamais. 

pour les flags tu peux check ca http://www.openlabs.it/sections.php?op=printpage&artid=23 c'est plutot complet

----------

## yoyo

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> non tes flags sont bon.
> 
> t'aurais même pu ajouter "-fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Je viens juste d'apprendre sur ce forum l'existence de cet argument.

 *Quote:*   

> ça doit pas être tes flags qui sont la cause de ton problème de compilation...
> 
> Je n'ai e uaucun problème avec ceux-là...mais il est vrai que j'ai pas installé qt et kde.

 

Peut-être mon USE mal défini ?? Peut-être les sources ne sont-elles pas bonnes ?? Je vais voir sur un autre mirroir mais bon, j'y crois pas trop   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *px wrote:*   

> refait un emerge kdeaddons et post un peu plus du message d'erreur pour bien voir le message d'erreur, c peut-etre un probleme de lib.

 

Qu'est-ce qui t'intéresse dans le message d'erreur ??

 *Quote:*   

> ton "-march=pentium3 -03 -pipe" le -O3 tu as bien mis un O comme dans olivier et non un zero? je pense que c'est bon si tu es arrivé jusque la dans le process d'install mais on ne sait jamais.

 

Oui Oui, c'est bien un O !!!

 *Quote:*   

> pour les flags tu peux check ca http://www.openlabs.it/sections.php?op=printpage&artid=23 c'est plutot complet

 

Super adresse, merci.

----------

## groutchopok

euh sinon une autre solution c'est de pas installer KDE...   :Laughing: 

je dis ça parce que je suis pas trop partisant de kde. meme si c pas trop mal comme Desktop Manager...

----------

## yoyo

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> euh sinon une autre solution c'est de pas installer KDE...  
> 
> je dis ça parce que je suis pas trop partisant de kde. meme si c pas trop mal comme Desktop Manager...

 

Je suis encore newby sous Linux et je pense que KDE reste un bon DM pour une transition vers un DM plus personnel (je pense installer Fluxbox en parallèle). Mais bon , on est hors Thread, même si c'est une solution (mais j'ai pas envie de me retaper toute la désinstallation de KDE et la réinstallation d'un autre DM).

 *px wrote:*   

> refait un emerge kdeaddons et post un peu plus du message d'erreur pour bien voir le message d'erreur, c peut-etre un probleme de lib.

 

C'est bien un pb de lib car j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

```
/usr/lib/libvorbis.so: undifined reference to 'xmms_cfg_*'
```

Avec * correspondant à open_file, red_init et open_default file.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## groutchopok

ah en effet ta lib est foireuse.

il a dû merder la compilation de cette librairie.

refait un emerge vorbis  (je sais pas si c celui là mais ça doit pas etre loin)

c donc pas kde qui foire, c cette lib.

prend une version stable met l'option -u dans ton emerge, il va prendre que les paquets qui sont considéré comme bons et qui sont conseillés.

----------

## yoyo

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> ah en effet ta lib est foireuse.
> 
> il a dû merder la compilation de cette librairie.
> 
> refait un emerge vorbis  (je sais pas si c celui là mais ça doit pas etre loin)
> ...

 

l'option -u pour emerger libvorbis ne reinstalle rien. Je crois que je vais downgrader la version installée (1.0-r1) et passer à la précédente (1.0).

On verra bien ce que ça donne.

----------

## DuF

il me semble qu'il y a du monde qui est embêté avec cette histoire, fais une recherche sur le forum gentoo, tu devrais tomber sur plus d'infos (j'espère que tu comprends l'anglais) !

En tout cas t'es pas le premier à te plaindre de ce problème, donc faut aller à la pêche aux infos sur le reste du forum gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## px

vu l'erreur, tu peux emerger xmms puis de nouveau la libvorbis puis relancer l'emerge du kde

----------

## yoyo

 *Quote:*   

> l'option -u pour emerger libvorbis ne reinstalle rien. Je crois que je vais downgrader la version installée (1.0-r1) et passer à la précédente (1.0).
> 
> On verra bien ce que ça donne.

 

Cette option est la bonne (une des bonnes). Peut-être l'e-build est foireux ou les sources de la R1 ne sont pas correctes. Plus qu'à finir de compiler.

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

Yoyo

----------

